# North Midlands/Cheshire Meets 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*The monthly meets in the North-Midlands Region: / Cheshire / South Manchester / Macclesfield area will be on the third Friday of each month from 7pm onwards* (some changes possible) for

**some fun (and games occasionally)
**cruising
**delicious grub and 
**loads of friendly banter

Our monthly meeting place is:

The Bulls Head
Wilmslow Road
Mottram St Andrew
Cheshire
SK10 4QH

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

The Bulls Head offers excellent cuisine, local real ales and plenty of secure, off the road, parking.
Please be aware that the pub extends far to the back on three different levels as well as to the front and sides. So if you never been, please look out for the

*yellow TT MEET* sign.
Below are the dates for our 2017 meets:

17th February
17th March
21st April
19th May
16th June
21st July
18th August
22nd September
20th October
*Saturday, 18th November*
*Saturday, 16th December, the date of our famous Christmas do* 8)

On lighter evenings we'll go for an impromptu cruise to one of the many eateries/pubs in this area and of course there will also be a full day cruise at one of the summer weekends so put your name down if you want to join in the fun


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I assume I'll see the usual culprits on Friday for [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Certainly will


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you there tonight at 7pm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> See you there tonight at 7pm


Certainly


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's this coming Friday folks. Dani's away at the moment so I'm doing the heads up but she will be there. Looks like we should have someone with a new TT too :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be there - looking forward to catching up with you all !

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant 

I'll get there as soon as I'll get back from (now) sunny Scotland


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh your in signal and on the ball - our should it be a ceilidh :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Table booked for 7 pm 
















In the name of TT forum.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Table booked for 7 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Briiant 
I'll do my utmost best to be on time traffic depending.

For now though I shall enjoy Scotland where it's finally dry and somewhat sunny (so not really Scottish weather at all) :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Apologies folks I have to work late tonight so the debut of the new motor to the group will have to wait till next month : (

Have fun without me - but obviously not too much fun !

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Have fun without me - but obviously not too much fun !
> 
> Jonathan


Obviously not :wink:

But then there is always the GTI International to which you're most welcome 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1495689


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump.
Next meet will be this coming Friday, 16th June 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh, I wonder if we'll have a new prime minister by then [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:



> Ooh, I wonder if we'll have a new prime minister by then [smiley=gossip.gif]


We could do a little cruise though - PM or not


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The table is booked for 7pm in "The Snug" in the name of TT Forum.
The Snug is the first little room you enter if you're using the top car park and our table is the first one on the left.
See you later


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Shortly to leave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice to see your new TT Jonathan. I'd liked the roar when you left


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I heard what you were describing Jonathan :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Quick update on dates:
Our next meet will be this coming Friday, 21st July at the usual place 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a pleasant reminder


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long to our next monthly now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So it is


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are upstairs at a table at the back of the pub


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So we were


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice evening. Thanks for organising


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And thanks for all the usual culprits to make the evening what it was 8)

Reminder to self: post up on 15th October Curry cruise [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick reminder of our October meet at The Bull's Head this coming Friday, 20th October 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Another treat so soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Attention attention ... no worries, nothing about the 5th November :roll: :wink:

Our, next, *November meet will be on SATURDAY, 18th* this time. Time and place will be the same as usual, so 7:00pm at the Bull's Head, Mottram St Andrew.
Our 'usual' table is already booked under the name of the TT Forum and I hope to see loads of you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should be able to fit this in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------

